# Winchester Model 37 single shot not ejecting shells



## Woodsong (Aug 15, 2013)

Well....squirrel season is hear and time for my son and I to start getting back in the woods.  Instead of our .410, my son would like to use our model 37 winchester single shot in 20 gauge this fall to chase squirrels with.  Gun is in good shape and I love the model 37's.  However, this one we discovered late last year shoots fine but does not eject the shell after firing.  It won't eject actually whether you fire the gun or not and when you do fire, it seems to just ever so slightly jam the shell into the chamber enough to where you need to get a cleaning rod down the bore to push the shell out.
Anyone know a good gunsmith in the Cherokee County area that could fix this gun?  It will be the perfect squirrel gun for my son and I forgot we needed to do it until now just as the season is starting.  
Thanks for any recommendations!


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 15, 2013)

These guns are built like tanks.  Before taking it to a gunsmith, I would do a real good power cleaning of the chamber.


----------



## Woodsong (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree- the model 37's are a heck of a good gun.  This 20 gauge is very clean though.  I actually have a couple of other model 37's and I am quite sure the issue is that the spring that is behind the shell ejector (for lack of a better phrase) has worn out.  On the others when you break open the action and push on the little part that pops out to eject the shell...when you push on that part you really can't move it at all without significant pushing.  On this 20 gauge though you can easily push it in by hand.  I broke the gun down and disassembled the barrel from the butt/trigger assembly and looks like it is held on place with a small metal pin but I didn't want to pull that out due to a lack of a replacement part.
So...anyone know a good gunsmith in the cherokee county area?


----------



## Stroker (Aug 18, 2013)

The 37 I inherited from my uncle will stick with the cheap aluminum base shells, no problem from brass based. Brownell's should have a replacement spring if yours is weak.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 19, 2013)

Woodsong, pull the little pin, take the ejector apart and clean real good with some carburetor cleaner and then polish the parts with gun oil and steel wool. Probably just sticking from old dried oil. Most of the ones I get, I spray the ejector and then oil, seems to work 95% of the time. Give it a try, cheaper than a GS!


----------



## Big7 (Aug 25, 2013)

Might want to polish the chamber with a Dremel (sp)

Use a felt bob and some rouge or # 500-600 grit valve lapping compound.

As stated above a good cleaning might do it.

Prolly the ejector spring if a good cleaning won't fix it.


----------

